# DA: Driver in crash that killed 8-year-old was fleeing traffic stop



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

DA: Driver in crash that killed 8-year-old was fleeing traffic stop

Mom Starts GoFundMe For Cock Biscuit Grown Son After He Kills 8 Year Old Girls Fleeing From A Traffic Stop In Lawrence

A two car crash at the intersection of Andover Street and Winthrop Avenue in Lawrence claimed the life of an 8-year-old girl Saturday, the Essex County District Attorney's Office said.

First responders rushed to the scene near the corner of Andover and Parker streets around 6 p.m.
The District Attorney's Office said Selvin Manuel Lima, 23, of Lawrence, was speeding away from police after an attempted traffic stop when he lost control of his vehicle and crashed.

Authorities said police attempted to stop Lima's vehicle at the intersection of South Union and Winthrop for speeding and erratic operation. "As the officer approached the vehicle on foot, the operator, later identified as Lima, fled at a high rate of speed. The Lawrence Police officer did not pursue the suspect," the District Attorney's Office said.

Investigators said Lima turned onto Winthrop Avenue and as he approached the intersection of Winthrop and Andover Street, lost control of the vehicle, crossed over to the opposite side of the road and struck a black 2016 Honda Civic head on.

Police said all five people traveling in the vehicle were hurt. The 8-year old girl was transported to Lawrence General Hospital where she was pronounced dead.

The other victims, including a 27-year old Lawrence male, a 29-year old Peabody female and 2 female children also from Peabody, were transported to various Boston hospitals with serious injuries.

Lima was charged with manslaughter, motor vehicle homicide by reckless operation, assault and batter with a dangerous weapon, operating after license suspension, failing to stop for a police officer and speeding.

He was flown to Brigham & Women's Hospital with serious injuries. He is expected to be arraigned on charges Monday at the hospital.

Lawrence police were working with Massachusetts State Police and the Essex County District Attorney's Office to investigate the crash.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

And they're donating.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

_*He was flown to Brigham & Women's Hospital with serious injuries. *_

Really ?

I know, I know liability and all that, but medflight unavailable, ambulance broke down, etc.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Why can't these assholes just kill themselves? They always end up killing innocent people instead.


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

Maybe he'll take a turn for the worse before his arraignment


----------

